# Electric zero turn mower conversion (PIC thread)



## stonny9 (May 8, 2012)

Nice very few people convert zero turns. What made u to with an expensive liquid cooled controller verses the standard one?


----------



## !George (Jun 9, 2009)

That is impressive! I have a Scag 48" walkbehind I've been tempted to try out, and this might be the thing I needed to give it a shot. That parts list has to be in the $5K range though, no?


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

stonny9 said:


> Nice very few people convert zero turns. What made u to with an expensive liquid cooled controller verses the standard one?


I had it on hand. It was in my 52 ford until I swapped in an AC motor.



!George said:


> That is impressive! I have a Scag 48" walkbehind I've been tempted to try out, and this might be the thing I needed to give it a shot. That parts list has to be in the $5K range though, no?


You could do an hour of run time for half that cost. You'd want to use the lowest $/kwh cells you can find like hipower, a 48v alltrax controller and a me1004. Total should come in below $2,500, the majority being battery


----------



## !George (Jun 9, 2009)

AmpEater said:


> You could do an hour of run time for half that cost. You'd want to use the lowest $/kwh cells you can find like hipower, a 48v alltrax controller and a me1004. Total should come in below $2,500, the majority being battery


Did you go with the Enerdels because you had those on hand too, or did you specifically look for something like those? Seeing that mower has me thinking about a currently defunct old Bobcat 720 I have sitting in my driveway.


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

!George said:


> Did you go with the Enerdels because you had those on hand too, or did you specifically look for something like those? Seeing that mower has me thinking about a currently defunct old Bobcat 720 I have sitting in my driveway.


I bought the enerdels for this project as they are rated at 2c charge. The calbs and similar LifePo4 are only spec'ed for .3c charge generally, and 3+ hours is just too long.


----------



## !George (Jun 9, 2009)

You have a good point there that I had *totally* overlooked; the charge rate. I'm thinking that my son's go-kart is going to end up with some of those Enerdel batteries since charge time is going to be somewhat important.

Well, that just increased the completion time as I need to rework the entire back of the kart. That's okay though, he's pretty patient.


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

!George said:


> You have a good point there that I had *totally* overlooked; the charge rate. I'm thinking that my son's go-kart is going to end up with some of those Enerdel batteries since charge time is going to be somewhat important.
> 
> Well, that just increased the completion time as I need to rework the entire back of the kart. That's okay though, he's pretty patient.


If you get the power cells they can charge at 5c! That's what I'm putting in my 280z. Now I just need to find somewhere to plug in 92,000 watts of charger. Houses around here generally only have 48,000 watts available


----------



## !George (Jun 9, 2009)

AmpEater said:


> If you get the power cells they can charge at 5c! That's what I'm putting in my 280z. Now I just need to find somewhere to plug in 92,000 watts of charger. Houses around here generally only have 48,000 watts available


That's just crazy! How long would that take to charge at that rate? Where did you get your cells?


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

!George said:


> That's just crazy! How long would that take to charge at that rate? Where did you get your cells?


5c would be a 12 minute recharge. 1c = 1 hr, 10c = 1/10hr,

I got my cells from http://evolveelectrics.com/Enerdel.html. It takes them a week or two to get the cells modules built up but all my orders have been received in under a month.


----------

